# Doom Metal Amp Build



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

I posted earlier looking for help with orange/matamp schematics and after some digging and tweaking I've got a semi stable amp build going. It's a marshall style pi and power amp with a goosed orange/matamp style preamp with cathode cap and coupling cap switching on v1. Recorded a quick and dirty sound test with my laptop mic. 

I was inspired by the Sleep and Black Sabbath sounds and the laney klipp with a built in fuzz type of aggressive fuzzed out distortion. Will update with gut shots shortly.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hope you are not testing it when everyone is sleeping!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Is that in a music store?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

You going for all tube distortion? I always assume Doom with a little boom from a fuzz pedal.


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

I wanted to see if i could get a doomy fuzzed out sound sans pedals. The low jack bypasses one of the gain stages so i can have a loud clean platform for the classic doom set up of a clean and cranked amp and aggressive pedal distortion.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Whats your Orange/Mataamp preamp look like? Schematic wise.


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

its based on the on the electric amp innovations master volume 120 watt model. http://rh-tech.org/public/ORMAT/EA120MVFix.JPG
it's pretty loosely based, I added an extra gain stage and there are component values that are slightly different. The jacks are wired like a jcm 800 so the high jack has an additional gain stage before it hits the FAC control and the lo Jack skips that extra stage.


----------

